# Bow Black Buck Doe Down!



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I posted this with my wife's big Gobbler in the "Hunting" board because she shots hers with a rifle.


Not much to tell...been trying for a while and missed one last year and one this year...they are quick! I really not sure how much each miss was me and how much was the quickness of these little devils!

Any way Saturday afternoon the wife drops me off and I realize I forgot to grab my release...so the afternoon passed slowly watch the 7 Black Buck doe eat every single kernel of corn I had spread out.

Sunday morning I had all my "stuff" and they show'd up before there was enough light to shoot by, so I had to wait...and wait...finally I had enough light for the shot. The big stud male was in the way most of the time or she had another smaller female behind her.

When I finally got the shot, she tried to outmaneuver the shot, but I was dead on this time. She made a 75 yard high speed exit before piling up.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats, those blackbuck are about the quickest things we hunt here in Texas. Well done.


----------



## Lobo48jim (Aug 24, 2010)

Way to go !!! My turn I hope to go down next week just got back from Maine seeing my new grandson. Took a little tumble down the stairs so not sure when I will be able to sit and drive the 6 hours to the lease. I will give you a holler when I go down.
Lobo Jim


----------

